# Mantis Shrimp



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Im interested in getting a mantis shrimp. I dont know much about these guys. I plan on having it in its own tank.

What size of tank would i need? filtration, im assuming a small HOB filter would be sufficient. I have read things like them being smashers or spearers. Would a glass tank be ok?

as far as care goes. how thick of a sand bed does he need?

any information on these guys would be helpful.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

These shrimp are awesome, def post a video if you get one


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Inflade said:


> Im interested in getting a mantis shrimp. I dont know much about these guys. I plan on having it in its own tank.
> 
> What size of tank would i need? 5g- 75g. Some small species that are only a couple inches and others that max at 14". filtration, im assuming a small HOB filter would be sufficient.if its a larger tank a protein skimmer would be better. For a small species a hob will be fine with water changes though id use it for flow rather then filtration I have read things like them being smashers or spearers. Would a glass tank be ok?As long as the tank is adequetly sized glass is fine. The only ones capable of breaking glass are large smashers like peacocks
> 
> ...


Big als hamilton often has then though they are often peacocks or zebras which happen to be two of the largest species and would need a good sized tank.

I bought a small N. wennerae a while ago at big als oakville. I have a sw system and i keep it in my 10g sump/refuge (he has mayby 5g of space).


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

ok, i called the LFS and they said the Mantis is a spearer. so ill set up an 8 gallon tank or something for it.

its a bright orange colour, ill post pictures when i get it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd guess its a Psuedoquilla ciliata. Something like a 15-20g is recomened for an adult if I remember correct


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok, thx cluster, I have a 15 gallon, ill set it up with R.0 water rather then tap.


----------

